# A better pic of our gorgeous boy!!!



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

I promised a better pic of our gorgeous boy here he is!!!!








We love ya Ruga!!!!


----------



## PMW50 (Jan 14, 2010)

He's lovely xD
So droopy!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he looks a real big softy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.....


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

*He is a real softy and we love him so much, he's such a good boy!! xx*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww what a lovely Neo apart from the eyes sorry I hate seeing the red.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

awww cute, :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Aw bless, he's a lovely wrinkly thing


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear maureen,
hes lovely, rugas a nice name , what a love photo as well, how old is he maureen? he looks a big dog,
yours wendy


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

*Wendy he is a big dog but so gentle. He's 5yrs old. He's a darling xx*


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow he's gorgeous  x


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

*Aww your fur babies are gorgeous too xx*


----------

